# cruise control



## toymaker (Mar 1, 2013)

My 57 plate Fiat 3 litre based MH has a factory fitted cruise control. After approx 80 to 100 miles of cruising; using the indicators causes the cruise control to "drop out". Does anyone have any experience of what causes this and what to do about it?
Thanks :?:


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Dont use the indicators.



Sorry could not resist, as I was the first reply I see it as my responsibility, and it gives you a bump.

Being more serious the cruise will cut out if the revs go too low or the brake or clutch are touched, otherwise possibly a glitch in the switch. If it only after 80 or 100 miles though it sounds a bit odd.

Martin


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

My '07 also has cruise control and has always been trouble free.

I can't see any correlation between the cruise control and indicators other than they are both on stalks on the same side of the steering wheel.
Maybe removing the steering column shroud could be revealing or, perhaps, an unconscious driver movement.

unconscience as in unaware not KO'd.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Had a similar problem on a car once. If your cruise control is on a stalk and, both it and the indicator stalk are on the same side, they may be rubbing or catching if there is any play in the "hinge". As said earlier, take the shroud off and have a close inspection. Cured mine by tightening and also inserting a felt washer.

Hope this helps.

Colin


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Had a similar problem years ago and traced it to faulty wiring of the brakelights causing the unit to think you were braking, thus releasing the cruise control, when a short occurred.


----------



## toymaker (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I think the answer citing a problem with brake lights is probably nearest the mark especially as things have taken a turn for the worse. I now have multiple electrical faults showing up as warning lights telling me I have bulbs blown when all are working and side lights and indicators glowing when everything is switched off. They even continue to glow for a few minutes when the battery is disconnected; how bizarre is that?? :? :?


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi, going on the faulty brake light theory. Have you changed a stop / tail bulb lately. A common fault is to fit the wrong bulb, ie single filament instead of twin. The single contact then bridges both bulb holder contacts. Causes all sorts of odd things, stalling when brake applied etc. Worth a look.
Barrie.


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

Also if you have a rear LED brake light strip check that's ok and you have no dead LED's...I had a short on mine and it kept blowing the fuse for the my instrument panel when I braked!!....put a new strip on and all fixed!

Paul


----------



## PoohOnHoney (Nov 22, 2012)

I had this problem on a Ford Focus. The Cruise Control dropped out after about 1 hour of no interaction. That's a very rare event in the UK, but eminently possible on EU motorways. I suppose it's a safety thing in case you're tempted to rest your eyes.

Toymaker: must be more than that for the Fiat, or you'd have no points left on your licence.


----------



## toymaker (Mar 1, 2013)

Many thanks to all who contributed to this post, including the tongue in cheek comments. Hopefully my problems are now resolved; it was, as suspected, a bad earth on a terminal block mounted on the Alko chassis. This was eventually found and fixed by Essanjay Motorhomes of Poole in Dorset. They made a charge for what I assume to be two hours labour(£108 +vat) whilst I suspect it took longer than this to actually trace the fault, so all credit to them. We are now off touring Europe for 5 weeks so hopefully we will not have any recurrence of this problem. 
Thanks again. By the way I have no connection with Essanjay whatsoever. 

John


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

cruise control is fantastic on the long autoroutes, i can set it at 60-70, and dash back to the toilet, fantastic!


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

chiefwigwam said:


> cruise control is fantastic on the long autoroutes, i can set it at 60-70, and dash back to the toilet, fantastic!


If you put the kettle on before you go it should be boiled by the time you get back so you can make a cup of tea. :lol:


----------

